# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  Une adolescente s'lectrocute en twittant dans son bain

## Pierre Louis Chevalier

*Une adolescente s'lectrocute en twittant dans son bain*

Il semblerait quil sagisse du premier Twittercide au monde: ne faites pas comme cette adolescente roumaine qui a pris son bain avec son ordinateur et a pay de sa vie son envie de tweeter.

The Austrian times explique que Maria Barbu tait dans son bain en train dutiliser Twitter lorsquelle a vraisemblablement tent dattraper son chargeur avec un main mouille, ce qui a caus son lectrocution. On ne le rptera jamais assez: eau et lectricit ne font pas bon mnage. [Austrian Times]

----------


## GanYoshi

::mrgreen:: 

La solution serait d'utiliser son ordinateur portable non branch je pense que ce n'est pas dangereux si ?

----------


## Ubiquit

C'est la slection naturelle.

----------


## souviron34

> C'est la slection naturelle.


elle va certainement figurer dans la liste des contendants pour les Darwin Awards ....

----------


## Remizkn

Faut le vouloir a...(Bon je vais me faire griller des toasts sous la douche je reviens).

----------


## kOrt3x

Moi qui commence  Twitter avec mon iPhone, a me fait peur maintenant...
 ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

Elle nous pargne sa descendance qui partait avec un handicap apparemment  ::aie::

----------


## Yazoo70

> Elle nous pargne sa descendance qui partait avec un handicap apparemment


Clairement, merci Twitter  ::D:

----------


## Remizkn

> Elle nous pargne sa descendance qui partait avec un handicap apparemment


Sans aucun doute!

----------


## souviron34

si vous ne connaissez pas, allez sur le site des Darwin Awards, il n'y a pas besoin d'piloguer... 

http://www.darwinawards.com/

----------


## lper

> C'est la slection naturelle.


C'est pas gentil, mais c'est drle quand mme... ::mouarf::

----------


## Larger

> La solution serait d'utiliser son ordinateur portable non branch je pense que ce n'est pas dangereux si ?


Moi je dis : Tente ton entree au Darwin Awards !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## GanYoshi

> Moi je dis : Tente ton entree au Darwin Awards !


La question tait, "est-il possible de s'lectrocuter avec simplement la batterie d'un ordinateur portable ?".

Les Darwin Awards "rcompense" une attitude stupide, pas de simples questions.  ::P: 

[Edit, oups un malentendu  ::mrgreen:: ]

----------


## Krovax

Ne pas savoir ne permet pas dit entr heureusement sinon j'y serais, et ce n'est pas ce qui es dit. C'est en essayant directement que l'on mrite d'y entrer  :;):  et c'est ce qui t'es propos

Pour rpondre a la question. Je dirais que si on prend ma vielle batterie de portable qui faisait tourn un P4, elle crach plus de 9A  il me semble, je pense que c'est jouable niveau puissance (quelque miliampre peuvent paralyser quelque ampre peuvent endommager (ca doit se trouver sur google ces trucs l)

Mais le courant n'aurais pas vraiment de raison de passer par toi pour aller d'une borne a l'autre. Une prise lectrique est li a la terre mais une batterie pas vraiment heureusement sinon je m'en serais pris des coup de jus dans ,ma vie  ::mouarf:: .

Du coup je n'en sait rien, il faudrait trouver un lectricien reconverti en mdecine (ou l'inverse) ou alors trouver des cobaye des batterie et une baignoire

----------


## Larger

Ma boutade ne se voulait pas offensante.
Desole que tu l'aies aussi mal pris ...

----------


## Tommy31

> Pour rpondre a la question. Je dirais que si on prend ma vielle batterie de portable qui faisait tourn un P4, elle crach plus de 9A  il me semble, je pense que c'est jouable niveau puissance (quelque miliampre peuvent paralyser quelque ampre peuvent endommager (ca doit se trouver sur google ces trucs l)


En fait ca ne marchera pas. Il faut tenir compte de l'impdance du corps humain, et de la tension  laquelle il est soumis. De la loi d'ohm, tu en dduis le courant d'lectrisation. Pour rappel, 8 mA (alternatifs) produisent un choc, 10mA une ttanisation musculaire. Au dl, ce n'est pas trs joyeux.

----------


## Remizkn

Wooooooooooh a va hein! Moi aussi j'peux faire des calculs compliqus...

----------


## Krovax

Bah la tention divis par la rsistance de l'humain tout nue dans son bain. Abon c'est vrai que aprs qu' mon avis il faut tenir compte de la resitance de la flotte celle de l'humain voir la rsistance quivalente des diffrent chemin de courant, en fait c'est de sacr calcul, ca sera plus simple de trouver un cobaye on commence a 10V et on monte de 10  en 10  ::mouarf::

----------


## LooserBoy

> Bah la tention divis par la rsistance de l'humain tout nue dans son bain. Abon c'est vrai que aprs qu' mon avis il faut tenir compte de la resitance de la flotte celle de l'humain voir la rsistance quivalente des diffrent chemin de courant, en fait c'est de sacr calcul, ca sera plus simple de trouver un cobaye on commence a 10V et on monte de 10  en 10


En cours d'lectronique et de mmoire, on s'tait amus  calculer la tension et l'amprage minimum pour lectrocuter un humain " sec" et nu, en se basant sur la rsistance moyenne d'un corps. Et on avait mme pas 10V.
Il me semble que du 4.5v continu avec je ne sais plus combien de (dizaines? centaines?) milliampres suffisait du moment que le passage de l'lectricit se faisait bien par le coeur...

Je vous laisse imaginer dans l'eau plus ou moins minralise, avec le savon qui va indubitablement favoriser sa conductivit, les proprits propres de la peau de l'individu, toussa... (prend une cuillre de sirop...  ::aie:: )

Je pense que le cobaye va devoir avoir des petits frres  ce jeu l...  ::mrgreen:: 

Et puis ce n'est pas fin de se prendre pour Claude Franois...

----------


## Lyche

> Et puis ce n'est pas fin de se prendre pour Claude Franois...


Il est claire que tout le monde n'est pas jeune, beau, adul par des millions de Fans hystriques et accessoirement chanteur  ::aie::

----------


## ouskel'n'or

> C'est la slection naturelle.


Oui ! Une de moins ! Faut dire que si la slection naturelle jouait plus souvent son rle la terre serait moins peuple. Hlas, dsormais on vaccine mme les moutons  ::aie::

----------


## Remizkn

> Oui ! Une de moins ! Faut dire que si la slection naturelle jouait plus souvent son rle la terre serait moins peuple. Hlas, dsormais on vaccine mme les moutons


Les vaccins contre la connerie ne sont pas trs fiables(apparement)...

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Vous aussi vous pouvez dsormais twitter dans votre bain en regardant developpez.com : http://twitter.com/Developpez  ::ccool::

----------


## Ubiquit

> Vous aussi vous pouvez dsormais twitter dans votre bain en regardant developpez.com : http://twitter.com/Developpez


Tu veux qu'on meurt tous  ::calim2::  !

----------


## LooserBoy

> Tu veux qu'on meurt tous  !


Dveloppez m'a tueR...  ::aie::

----------


## ymoreau

DveloppeR m'a tueZ ^^

----------


## souviron34

> DveloppeR m'a tueZ ^^


t'es trop jeune  ::P: 

C'est une allusion (humoristique)  une affaire criminelle d'il y a quoi ? 10 ou 15 ans ??

Omar Rad(d?)ad et l'inscription "Omar m'a tuer"..


avec un R  ::P:

----------


## ymoreau

Voui je sais, j'essayais juste d'en faire une variante pour *developpeZ* mais ma blague tombe  l'eau  ::calim2::

----------


## Maxoo

> Voui je sais, j'essayais juste d'en faire une variante pour *developpeZ* mais ma blague tombe  l'eau


Moi j'avais compris  :;):

----------


## Mat.M

> Il semblerait quil sagisse du premier Twittercide au monde: ne faites pas comme cette adolescente roumaine qui a pris son bain avec son ordinateur et a pay de sa vie son envie de tweeter.


C'est totalement faux : et Claude Franois alors ?  ::aie:: 
Je  ::arrow::

----------


## LooserBoy

> Voui je sais, j'essayais juste d'en faire une variante pour *developpeZ* mais ma blague tombe  l'eau


J'espre que ta blague n'a pas l'intention de twitter...  ::aie::

----------


## Pol63

ca doit etre un hoax encore ... se tuer avec un chargeur est impossible ...

----------

